# "Dog in Training" Vest + BAT



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

I was going to post to an already existing thread, but realized I would be getting a bit off the original topic so thought I'd start a new one . I know there are a few people on here with Vs that don't always do so well with strangers, kids, strange dogs, new places, etc and, since our girl can be fearful and reactive sometimes I always take solace in your posts but have not posted on the topic until now. As everyone who owns one knows all too well, taking a reactive dog in public can be extremely stressful! We have done a lot of work with Lulu to try to help her see new things in a positive light, but not being able to control other elements sometimes (i.e. approaching strangers!) can hinder training. We have started a training program known as BAT (Behavior Adjustment Training) which is fantastic for fearful, reactive or frustrated dogs. It's a dog-friendly approach to dealing with these issues that teaches a dog to peacefully control their own environment. I just finished reading Grisha Stewart's book Behavior Adjustment Training: BAT for Fear, Frustration and Aggression in Dogs. It's fantastic and makes so much sense. It's a great approach for a soft, smart dog like a V. This was suggested to me by my awesome trainer/agility instructor whom has worked with me and Lulu for a little over 1.5 years now and thought it would work well for us. The program take a lot of work and involves "set-ups" with decoy dogs and people (or whatever your dog has issues with) but I think it will be worth it!

So, in conjunction with this training, I bought this fantastic "Dog in Training - Please Give Space" vest. The letters are nice and big and it will hopefully keep well meaning dog lovers at bay . And I like that the vest looks nothing like a service dog vest, since I don't want anyone to think I'm trying to pass her off for a service dog. I've attached a pic of Lulu in her new vest. I hope it will give me more confidence to work with her in busier places!

I'm mentioning this vest in the context of a fearful/reactive dog, but they'd also be great while working with those exuberant Vs who love everyone and just can't contain themselves when people or dogs are close by . I like that the vest sends out a message that your dog isn't perfect, but a work in progress!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

littlelulu,

Where did you get the vest? I want a couple custom made with _*Search and Rescue CERT dog*_ in green with yellow lettering.

I like it and not a bad idea for Hungarian Pointers to be given respect by not so energetic dogs and people. 8)

RBD


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the post littlelulu; it has been suggested for us to get a vest too, we have just never really come across anything. Some people really just don't understand that they shouldn't approach stange dogs without asking! (especially kids - I had to practically run away from a little boy the other day that was making Gus very uncormfortable and wouldn't stop coming at us). 

PS- are you in the Seattle area? Grisha Stewart is the founder of the puppy kindergarten that we orginally took Gus to, and we worked a little bit with some of her trainers. We have worked (or tried to work on) the BAT and counter-conditioning too


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

LOVE the vest littlelulu! 

The behavioral training school where we take our dogs gave all their dogs similar vests for Christmas. They're such a great idea.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Great post!!

Where did you get the vest?? 

Thanks for the book title and author. I love when people share good training books on here, I find them so helpful


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Little - great vest and a great idea - what we need for the people that go to dog parks are 1 - for the owner that does not care saying JUST HERE TO HANGOUT 2 - for their pup saying MY OWNER COULD CARELESS ABOUT ME - that way the owners that care could avoid them both and not have to listen to them LOL


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks, guys 

RBD and Pippa - I got the vest online from The Pawsitive Dog (I think it shipped from New Mexico?): 

http://pawsitivedog.com/DogInTrainingVest.html

As far as I know, I think that's the only vest they make, RBD. But it's a pretty simple design and if you know someone that's handy with a sewing machine they could probably put something together for you and then you could get the lettering done somewhere. And of course, the straps were made to fit a more barrel shaped dog (like a lab) so even though I ordered the right size for Lulu's measurements, the front strap needs to be lengthened and the back one needs to be shortened quite a bit. And the straps just attach with velcro, so I don't know if the vest would hold up to full out running or around anything it could get caught on. 

jjohnson - We're actually in Halifax, Nova Scotia (Canada). That's cool that you went to one of Grisha's training schools! I really like her methods. And I've totally been there in a situation with an "incoming toddler". Seriously, nothing is more terrifying for a fearful dog than that!

REM - LOL. Yes, the world would be a much less confusing place if everyone just wore signs!! ;D


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Ha littlelulu, the school where we got the vest from is called "Pawsitive Dog" too. It's in Massachusetts so I guess the name is not trademarked.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I think "incoming toddlers" are enough to scare anybody


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/08/give-me-space-vest.html

Lulu modeling to an ever expanding audience. Good looking and so well dressed.

RBD


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome, RBD! I just informed Lulu that she was featured on your blog. She looked honored. I can just tell 

This is really going to help advance her modelling career


----------

